# Tail frames for deceased horse



## jfsmoose (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello all and thanks for your help in advance.

Unfortunatley my wife had to have her horse of 20 years put down this morning as he was lame. Treatment we have given him for the past 6 months had not helped him and it was nicer than finding him tripped with a broken leg etc as he was a fiesty old fella with the mind of a pony.

Once he had passed, my wife cut off his tail as a reminder and I would like to get it mounted with some photos in a frame of some kind.

I have looked high and low for something like this but have been unable to find anything.

I was hoping someone on here knows of someone or somewhere I could get this done or knows where sells frames like this?

Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

What we did when we put down my dad's horse, was took the braided tail, and a cute little stuffed animal horse that looked exactly like my dad's horse, and along with a couple other things, put them in a shadow box that we got at Michaels. The point was having a nice box, which fit the tail better, and we were able to add a few other things that reminded us of the horse, and put it all together to hang up on the wall, or put up on a shelf. Michaels has lots of different types of frames, and a framing person you can talk to if you have additional questions. Thats what I would suggest.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You might do a search for shadow box frames. Those are basically picture frames with much more space between the glass and backing so that you can put other items in there without worrying about them getting smashed.

That is a very sweet thing to do to remember a beloved friend.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was going to say the same thing they did; shadow box from Michaels.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Shadow box is a great idea..

another idea, if you would want to..I cut a few strands out of Hickory's tail and had it made into a bracelet..It's very pretty and reminds me of him. It's braided hair with a charm with his name on it..you could probably do the same and it mean alot to her..Just a thought..

you could look it up on your own.. I personally love this site..

Highhopesdesigns.com


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a braided key chain lanyard I made out of my horses tail hair. Its a lways with me seeing I generally always have my keys w me, and like Drumrunner, I have a charm attached to the key ring w his name and a little inscription and then the dates he was here w us.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

There is a nice company that will imbed a tail ahir into a glass heart or pendent, it looks nice.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> There is a nice company that will imbed a tail ahir into a glass heart or pendent, it looks nice.


What company, do you know?
I would love to do a couple of these things and am loving hearing about them. 

My horse is still with us, thank god!

Moose, that is really thoughtful of you. Lucky wife, to have you <3 Good Luck, I have no suggestions that weren't offered above, already. <3


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Gosh something like Equinelox (This one will put in in aring or a necklace or bracelt) It looks very good and pro. i think that it what it is called anyways


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

^^ Thanks a bunch! I will check it out <3


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

It's totally www.Equinelox.com, Thanks Again, my birthday is coming, looks like I'll be dropping some new hints


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Hahah lol, well I got the name right!


----------

